

Apple 5W USB Power Adapter (Folding Pins, UK) - moreati
http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MGRL2B/A/apple-5w-usb-power-adapter-folding-pins

======
moreati
This £25 plug from Apple has some competition, namely

The £15 Mu Classic, which is much thinner but longer/wider

The £12 ThinCharger, which is somewhere between and double the power

------
arexi
Nifty but yet another proprietary adapter/connector from Apple. Seems they
just can't help themselves.

~~~
sp332
This isn't proprietary. It's USB.

